# Thyroidectomy Safe in the Elderly



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid surgery is no more risky in elderly patients than in the young, a prospective study found.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Endocrinology/Thyroid/16476


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

I know of two women in their 80's that just had surgery. Not sure of the details of their surgery but know they went home the same day and had no problems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> I know of two women in their 80's that just had surgery. Not sure of the details of their surgery but know they went home the same day and had no problems.


Goodness; that is awesome!! When is your surgery?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

The surgery consult is not until 2/28, two weeks from tomorrow. Hopefully that will go well and the surgery scheduled around the first week in March !


----------

